# Great new recording website



## johnreelsound (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi there. I would like to tell you about www.recording-microphones.co.uk which I started last year as a free resource to anyone interested in recording music. It is based on the everyday experiences of two pro sound engineers from the UK with over 40 years experience between them. The MICROPHONES page has reviews of many of the mics we use on a daily basis in the studio and out on location with the mobile. There is a SESSIONS page where you can download all the tracks from recent sessions and mix them yourself in Cubase and finally there is also a RECORDING TIPS page where I intend to cover all the basics on how studio engineers tackle various instruments. The first one I have almost finished is *Recording Acoustic Guitar *and it contains a number of video clips filmed in the studio. 
The site isn’t selling anything or linked to any retailer or manufacturer and is free to anyone. I hope you like it and pass on any comments. 
Thanks John


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice website John. There's a lot of information there and I'll definitely be checking it out later.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Being somewwhat of a newbie to home recording I will definately check this site out...is your site just about mics?...I was wondering about half decent preamps for vocals that dont cost to much as well.


:food-smiley-004:


----------

